# Nissan Dealer Ruined the Wifes Car



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

Right then, the wife took her 2 year old Nissan Juke to the Nottingham Sandicliffe Dealership with a gearbox issue and whilst the car was there they kindly valeted it for her 
To my utter disgust this is what I was met with the following day when I went out to the car!! 
These scratches cover every inch of every panel on the car from the front to the back, they go in straight lines down every panel, the scratches are so deep I can feel them with my nails.
Is it too far gone to polish out or is it a paint job. There are also numerous much deeper scratches up to 18 inches long which look like they have gone through the paint!!
I have raised the complaint with Nissan, I have a case officer but im not sure what course of action to be pushing for.
I don't want to be left with wafer thin clear coat after they G3 the hell out of it :buffer::buffer:
Excuse the pics its so hard to photograph scratches, it looks a million times worse in the flesh and where you don't see scratches in the pics, trust me there are scratches there too. 
HELP!!


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

I guess you just need to push that you won't be satisfied without a respray, or take some paint depth measurements to back up your argument with data

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

I think some pro detailer is able to core it and bill nissan for it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I think that this has the potential to go very wrong.

I would take some legal advice but listen to what the dealship has to offer first of all.

Not sure that I would be happy with a respray and once you accept that as a solution you cannot go back and take, for example, a newer juke with no cash to pay.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

From past experiences, and also from others I know who have experienced Nissan duke ownership, that the paint on them is about as hard as melted chocolate, so I’m no way surprised about this. I wouldn’t settle for a dealership rectification either. Go pre armed with some quotes from pro’s, more than 1 for a comparison and see what they offer you.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Easily polish out. Do not under any circumstances let them sort it themselves no matter what promises they give they will make it worse not better. If they won't contribute just suck it up and sort it yourself or at your own cost. 

A good glaze will fix it temporarily until you get it done properly.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive had a lot of success claiming off of main dealers for damage caused, even had a car replaced. 
My advice would be tell them you are going to see an independent tradesman for an appraisal, le them know the cost and that they will be paying. 
Get a detailer to document the car both dirty and clean so they have proof they didn't cause the damage. Get images and video of the damage, and a quote to fix it. 

This is very important, don't be aggressive or arrogant. You want a resolution not a fight. Don't stand for anything less than what you want, which is for the car to NOT be "detailed" by them (if they could do a proper job they would have done it in the first place). Make sure they know you will happily take things up with trading standards should they not offer an acceptable resolution, and once again let me double down, don't be a prick about it or ask for too much, you want an easy resolution and thats what you should offer them. 

Don't let things spiral out of control and dont allow them to be lazy either


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Top advice imo ^^


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't know what annoys me the most - that dealers do this to cars or the way they look at you like you're completely insane when you tell them you do not want your car washed by them.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

I work for a nissan dealer in their bodyshop, I'm afraid when bodyshop or service cars are cleaned they just get cleaned with a brush and a single bucket of TFR, I'm afriad that's how it is, we don't go all out and detail everyones car once its done

You and everyone on here are a minority who loves their detailing and picks up on stuff like this, the paint isn't butchered at all, a quick buff over will sort it


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

JCoxy said:


> I work for a nissan dealer in their bodyshop, I'm afraid when bodyshop or service cars are cleaned they just get cleaned with a brush and a single bucket of TFR, I'm afriad that's how it is, we don't go all out and detail everyones car once its done
> 
> You and everyone on here are a minority who loves their detailing and picks up on stuff like this, the paint isn't butchered at all, a quick buff over will sort it


Nonsense even your average joe would have an issue with that

Look at the state of it


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

JCoxy said:


> I work for a nissan dealer in their bodyshop, I'm afraid when bodyshop or service cars are cleaned they just get cleaned with a brush and a single bucket of TFR, I'm afriad that's how it is, we don't go all out and detail everyones car once its done
> 
> You and everyone on here are a minority who loves their detailing and picks up on stuff like this, the paint isn't butchered at all, a quick buff over will sort it


But surely there is a better way? A 2 bucket wash doesn't take that long.

And yes it can be corrected but I'm sure you agree that it takes time and skill. The OP shouldn't have to pay for that. They have caused damage for which they are liable for.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Surely as a customer, when you take a vehicle somewhere for repairs, especially a dealership, you have a reasonable expectation that you'll get your vehicle back in as good as, or better, condition than when you took it in originally?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

weedougall78 said:


> Surely as a customer, when you take a vehicle somewhere for repairs, especially a dealership, you have a reasonable expectation that you'll get your vehicle back in as good as, or better, condition than when you took it in originally?


youd think so:thumb: not like its some budget backstreet hack job charging peanuts


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Holy hell those are horrendous. I would definitely seek legal advice and get the work done by a reputable detailer, then bill them for it. 

Also, I have been taking to putting a "DO NOT WASH" on my windscreen everytime it goes in for any work or service, no matter how minor the work.


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

+1 for the DO NOT WASH sign.

I have experience of dealers and a bodyshop doing the same thing.

An Icy wash brush on one occasion made a similar mess to a previous car.

I registered my complaint early on in person with the service manager and suggested he photograph it. They showed it to their bodyshop who offered to buff it all over in 2 hours and fix it. (Jaguar XF).
I had a reputable detailer look at it and write a report and quote for a 2 day decon and machine polish for £400.
The dealer paid the £400.

They may keep trying to say "its a used car it will have wear and tear" , almost excusing their poor treatment of your property.

Whenver I take a car in , I now always leave the sign and insist it's written on the paperwork that if the car is washed or cleaned in any way I will not be paying the bill for the service work done. 
Good luck,
Mart

BTW , will polish out fine


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

BTS said:


> But surely there is a better way? A 2 bucket wash doesn't take that long.
> 
> And yes it can be corrected but I'm sure you agree that it takes time and skill. The OP shouldn't have to pay for that. They have caused damage for which they are liable for.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


If the guys have to wash and tidy the interior on up to 15 cars in a day it's not an option, I agree the guys where I am are not the best, I put a new back panel and bumper on a Qashqai the other week, I always go out and check my work once it's been cleaned and there were marks where the hoover hose was rubbing against the new bumper. It polished out fine though


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

there isnt a hope in hell for a 2 bucket carefull wash , chances are its an underpaid agency worker thats treated badly , pushed to do more and more for the same wage

and 99% of public will turn up and be pleased as punch that its been washed and the litter taken out of it


----------



## ford86 (May 16, 2012)

This is why I always photograph my car before I hand over the keys, incl mileage. Main dealers should have the clean as an option not standard on every car that way the owner gets the choice as to whether or not it gets cleaned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Sound advice from Stangalang.


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a little update on this, I have just spoken to Nissan UK and they are flat refusing to do anything but let the garage that caused the damage have a go at fixing the paintwork.

I said I wouldn't let them touch the car at all after causing the damage in the first place so wasn't willing to give them a second chance.

I told Nissan I had a recommended, reputable company that I would trust to complete the work and suggested I get them to fix it and send the invoice to Sandicliffe UK to pay the bill.
There is no way this is going to happen, they suggested that if I do not take the car back to Sandicliffe Nottingham then I must take the matter up with the motoring ombudsman


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Your issue is with the dealer and not Nissan directly. 

Consumer laws mean you have to give them the chance to rectify their mistake. 

If you don't give them the chance to rectify their mistakes I don't think you'll have any chance of recovering the money you spend.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

They are right , you have to let them have a chance of rectifying it, it's just the rules. If you explain fully to the dealer what you expect when they've had a chance to fix it, and that if its not as agreed then they agree to pay the cost of another company rectifying it.


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

This is why this forum is so god dam useful, I was not aware of that so thank you very much for letting me know before I went off on one.
I better let them have a look at it then.
Cheers :detailer:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id be having a sit down with the big cheese and explaining theres no way letting the tea boy whizz over it with a buffer is going to be acceptable and youre not going to be trodden on


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Just remember they didn't intend to damage the car, no doubt it was a big mistake. Stay calm and let them try and rectify it first before taking it to the next level.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

SamD said:


> Just remember they didn't intend to damage the car, no doubt it was a big mistake. Stay calm and let them try and rectify it first before taking it to the next level.


didnt think he would notice more like


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Have you asked them who is doing the work? 

I have been called in by various dealers to do this exact sort of work for them so it may not be the same people who may have caused the damage.


----------

